# les macbook peuvent t'il avoir des coups de soleil ?



## djidane08 (21 Août 2010)

bonjour,
je voudrai savoir si il y a des risques de travailler avec son macbook dehors, en plein soleil d'été ?

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Rémi M (21 Août 2010)

Je ne trouve pas ça très agréable de travailler avec un ordinateur en plein soleil, mais bon.

Sinon, ça va faire chauffer plus vite, mais tout dépend dans la région où tu te trouves, si c'est dans le Sud avec des T° à 30° à l'ombre, ça doit faire du 40° au soleil, je te le déconseille.

Sinon, dans la notice livrée avec ton Mac (Oui oui, il y a une notice :rateau, tu as les conseils d'utilisation


----------



## djidane08 (21 Août 2010)

j'habite en champagne ardennes, et il faisait 27 C annoncé par la méteo.
l'ecran quand je l'ai touché etait assez brulant, je dois bien l'avouer, mais bon je n'ai pas encore vu de fumer sortir de la machine. c'est donc encore bon signe


----------



## Rémi M (21 Août 2010)

À mon avis, je le ferai pas mais à chacun son avis


----------



## monvilain (21 Août 2010)

djidane08 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je voudrai savoir si il y a des risques de travailler avec son macbook dehors, en plein soleil d'été ?
> 
> merci pour vos réponses



Je pense que c'est une question de bon sens. Au même titre que de laisser un Mac dans une voiture en plein soleil....

Oui, ça peut passer une fois, dix fois peut être mais faudra pas se plaindre si ça ne passait pas.

Une utilisation en extérieur peut se faire 1/2 heure ou une heure mais pas 4 heures en canicule, forcément.


----------

